# New enviro members



## Dleg (Oct 30, 2007)

If you're new to EB and you're an environmental engineer, give us a shout here and introduce yourselves. The environmental section has been kind of lonely so far....


----------



## pe-enviro (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't heard anything on the forum about the Environmental PE exam...whether it was easy, tough, reasonable...any comments!! I thought most of the numerical questions were quite straightforward (or at least thats what I assumed!!!!) but I'm not so sure about some of the qualitative questions, especially the ones relating to regulations, some were really strange.

Hoping that some of the guesses work my way and I can scrap through with a 70..we'll see!!!


----------



## testee (Oct 30, 2007)

well, I took CE/WR, but I consider myself pretty environmentally concious.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome pe-enviro! That's how I felt about the Oct. 06 exam. I passed, so maybe that's a good sign for you!

Testee, didn't I see you posting over on "the other board"? Welcome! Where's your friend?


----------



## testee (Oct 30, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Welcome pe-enviro! That's how I felt about the Oct. 06 exam. I passed, so maybe that's a good sign for you!
> Testee, didn't I see you posting over on "the other board"? Welcome! Where's your friend?



Thanks, yes that's me.

My friend? I have not seen him either. I'm thinking he went "turtle".


----------



## pe-enviro (Nov 2, 2007)

Testee said:


> well, I took CE/WR, but I consider myself pretty environmentally concious.



Wow..I still don't see any posts on the Oct '07 Enviro exam....either very few people took it or it was just too easy for the people who took it, and not worth commenting!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^ There are very few people who take the outright Environmental PE Exam. I am not really sure why that is the case but if it is not the case we haven't been able to tap into that market.

For me, my graduate work was in civil geotechnical so I had enough diversity by way of education and experience to take the civil exam. Maybe others feel the same way? :dunno:

Anyways, don't let the lack of posts discourage you! What we lack in numbers we make up for in character!  :bananalama:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2007)

I took it in April 2006. I don't remember much about the actual exam. But as far as my test prep went, I thought the regulatory qualitative stuff was generally worse than the quantitative.

Most of the quantitative stuff is pretty empirical and formulaic. Just nod your head and plug the numbers in.

Anytime I saw: "According to 40 CFR 123, the definition of XXX is ...." I wanted to scream.

The full envl exam has a morning breadth section followed by an afternoon double breadth section it seems.


----------



## CVA07 (Nov 6, 2007)

I took the Oct 07 Environmental Exam....I guess there isn't really much to say...this was my second time taking it, so the format, etc. was not particularly surprising. Some ?'s almost seemed ridiciously easy, and some I don't think I could've figured out if I had all day. It is kind of difficult to talk about the Env. Exam without getting into too much detail. Based on the 2 exams I took, and what I have heard from others, it seems like (in the afternoon at least) they kind of pick one topic and relate several questions to that topic, regardless of the question category is supposed to be. So you REALLY have to understand what the question is asking you to do. To me, it seems like 9 times out of 10, the question reads a lot more complicated than what you really have to do to solve it. At least that is what I assumed. We'll see if this is correct in a couple months!


----------



## Dleg (Nov 6, 2007)

Good luck and welcome CVA07!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome CVA07 and best of luck on your second try!! 



JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 9, 2007)

I am in the same boat as CVA07...second time through the wringer. I did not have as much time to study as I would have liked, but I went in with a 'Let's see how I do this time' attitude. I took the exam the first time in Denver with about 1,000 people in the room, and I think my test taking anxiety took over. This time I took it in a smaller venue (Grand Junction), and did not feel like my brain was an empty sponge. I felt more confident this time, but like CAV07, we shall see! Only 10 more weeks...WOO HOO.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 12, 2007)

^^Good luck!

1,000 people taking the exam at the same time?? Are you serious??


----------



## l435 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi 'pe-enviro'

I took the enviro exam in oct 2007 from columbus ohio ..... u r right some questions seemed very easy ... but NCEES review materials shows that questions which seems very very easy are not actually easy .... there is a trick involved ..... I hope we are correct.

lot of questions on partition of organic stuff in soil .... did not know much i guessed there...

qualitative questions ... some were straight forward ... but some were waste of time as only knowledge of the area will answer those questions...

peace


----------



## l435 (Nov 13, 2007)

hi CVA07,

second time here buddy .... took it first in oct 2006 .... did not study much ... guessed a lot .... but this time better .....

i thought morning half was easier than afternoon half ... any takers ???


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 15, 2007)

l435 said:


> hi CVA07,
> second time here buddy .... took it first in oct 2006 .... did not study much ... guessed a lot .... but this time better .....
> 
> i thought morning half was easier than afternoon half ... any takers ???


I agree...the afternoon seemed more difficult. I made more guesses on the afternoon than I would have liked. I may have exaggerated a little on the number of people taking the exam my first time...it just felt like about 1,000 people. Most Coloradans take the exam in Denver. Good luck to all! :mail-296:


----------



## CVA07 (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't remember much about the a.m. portion...I do remember thinking there seemed to be a lot more water treatment questions than wastewater. I am not familiar with much of the Industrial Hygiene stuff, and I think they write out the remediation questions a lot harder than they need to be for practical use, so I did find the afternoon part pretty tricky.


----------



## pe-enviro (Dec 4, 2007)

I found this info on the Nevada Board of Engrs and Surveyors webpage

"You will need approximately of 45 to 50 of the 80 points to pass the exams ( the passing raw scores vary on all exams ). The passing raw score is scaled or converted to a score of 70. Your total score will be a combination of both morning and afternoon answers, therefore, attendance at both sessions is required."

http://boe.state.nv.us/BOE%20Forms/PE%20Ap...E_Exam_Info.htm

That translates to between 57 and 63 out of 100 for the Enviro exam :thankyou: !!! These numbers seem to be a bit off the mark though....lower that what most people wld expect???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2007)

I got no clue what my score was, all I know was it was enough to pass.


----------



## CVA07 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think from my diagnostic last year I had a 57 (and didn't pass), so whatever that means...


----------



## fmullner (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, just found the board and just joined. I took the Oct 07 Environmental PE exam in Cleveland, OH and I'm still waiting. I'm cautiously optimistic. It's nice to see others who've taken the "real" Env. PE exam. I've been hanging out at the "the other board" board and it seems to be dominated by Civil and Mech E's.

Anyway, it's good to be here. Hopefully I can get some good advice and even offer some of my own.

FWIW, I was really surprised by the exam itself. The morning session seemed to be almost all water which is not my strongest suit. I thought the afternoon was significantly easier. I wasn't exepecting so many regulatory questions, and I will say that the RCRA regulatory reference that I brought was a life-saver. I was also surprised at the number of qualitative questions. There just wasn't as much math as I expected.

The only good piece of advice I got prior to the exam was that the breadth was the real challenge. There are questions that you will not know unless you happen to have the right reference or have worked in the field. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome fmullner! There may not be all that much action in this particular sub-forum, but us enviros are growing in number on the Board as a whole.

I know exactly what you mean on the exam. I took it in Oct. '06 and passed, but there were a number of qualitative questions that I simply had to guess on, and got wrong (based on my after-the-test research). As far as I am concerned, I smoked most of the quantitative questions, which were all simpler than the practice problems.

Good luck!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2007)

> The only good piece of advice I got prior to the exam was that the breadth was the real challenge.


Welcome aboard dude. Not only am I the worst spammer here, but I also moonlight as an environmental engineer on the side. Well more of a civil with an envl slant, but I digress.

I took the Envl PE exam in April '06. Whoever gave you that advice was dead on. I've been preaching that to anyone who's been listening since then. The breadth of it is really overwhelming.

Hang around and post some. All we got is me, Dleg, and Jregieng representing the envl crowd.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 12, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Welcome aboard dude. Not only am I the worst spammer here, but I also moonlight as an environmental engineer on the side. Well more of a civil with an envl slant, but I digress.
> I took the Envl PE exam in April '06. Whoever gave you that advice was dead on. I've been preaching that to anyone who's been listening since then. The breadth of it is really overwhelming.
> 
> Hang around and post some. All we got is me, Dleg, and Jregieng representing the envl crowd.


Dude, I'm here as well. Granted, I'm not a PE yet, but hopefully that will come in the mail in a month!


----------



## fmullner (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey FLBuff--now that the results are trickling in...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2007)

fmullner said:


> Hey FLBuff--now that the results are trickling in...GOOD LUCK!


Unfortunately, I will probably not find out un til mid-January...my state (CO) is s...l...o...w. Thanks, though. Good luck to you as well. Did you take the full blown Environmental exam? I did, attempt #2 in Oct. '07.


----------



## jritter58 (Feb 22, 2009)

I work for the Corps in the H&amp;H section, but I do environmental work whenever the chance arises. I am looking to transfer into another section that does Superfund work. I have B.s.s in Chemistry snd Civil and an M.S. in Environmental.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome!

Excuse my ignorance, but what is the "H&amp;H" section?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome! And ditto about this secret 'H &amp; H' society of which you speak.


----------



## jritter58 (Feb 24, 2009)

Corps speak for Hydraulics and Hydrology. The army loves acronyms.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 25, 2009)

So do those of us in enviro...welcome to eb.com!


----------



## craftlady07 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello,

I took the enviro exam in october and failed, time to try again in april. I did not buy any of the practice problem books the first time, i just bought the ncees one, do you think i should get the ones from PPI too?

I've been working for a municipal consulting firm for 7 years in the water/wastewater department. I need major help in the air pollution/haz waste areas.

Thanks,

Andrea


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome, carfty! I took the Environmental exam for the third time in October, so I feel your pain. My experience was that the PPI problems went above and beyond what was on the exam; however, one can never do too many problems in preparing for the exam! I would recommend getting them. As far as Air, I had zero experience in it, but was able to get through the exam with the EnvERM and the Environmental Law Handbook. For Haz. Waste, I would also recommend going through the EnvERM, and try to find someone that can lend you Hazardous Waste Management by LaGrega. That is pretty much the holy grail on haz. waste. If you can't borrow it, it is worth the investment in buying it, IMHO. It is a great reference to have on your shelf. Good luck in April, and ask lots of questions. There is more than me here in Environmental!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 25, 2009)

^I agree 100%. I would also recommend getting a copy of "Environmental Engineering" by Salvato, et al. It's a great overall reference you will keep with you for the rest of your career, and it has a lot of info on sampling and such which I was able to answer several questions with.

The PPI practice problems are essential, I think, just to guide your studying and make you find stuff in your references. Not to mention the practice for the quantitative problems. Invaluable.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 26, 2009)

^ I'm doing some Army Corps work right now, I know what you mean. In other words, IDSACWRNIKWYM.


----------



## jritter58 (Feb 26, 2009)

You would fit right in with the Army way of things VT. I have a question for everyone. Things are getting hot at work and I will be working lots of weekends, therefore I will be hard pressed to get as much study time as I would like. Do I gamble and take it anyways or do I wait until Fall? I have maybe 80 hours in so far but I wanted to put in another 150 or so more but that just got shot down today.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you have a wife and kids? If you don't have anyone to satisfy at home, I say sacrifice and work your butt off to pass in April. It's a huge load off your shoulders to have that exam behind you, and those two initials after your name. It's worth some sacrifice.

I always have an initial reaction like that when I get a bunch of work thrown at me. But in the end, I always find a way to get it all done.

I say go for it.


----------



## jritter58 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I have a wife with two sons ages 3 and 5. I have a tough row to hoe but I figure what the heck, I can always tak it again if I dont make it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 27, 2009)

Check on the re-testing policies in your state. Some require continuing education if you fail multiple times before you can take it again.

It could be one strike against you if you go in half baked and fail it.

I generally say go for it, but you might want to take that into consideration.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 5, 2009)

New to forum, I have a BS in Environmetal and MS in Civil/Enve and been in the field for 28 years. I took/passed the ME about 20 years ago and never worked for a civil engineer to get references until now. They did change the experience requirements which helped alot, I only need 1 of my 28 years. I have been studying for about 9 month, I spend 2-4 hours nearly every day. failing is not an option.

great forum, good luck to everyone


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome, EnvEngineer! Good luck!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck! I took the exam 16 years out of college and passed, using the same "failure is not an option" goal as my motivator. You should do fine.


----------



## GTjoy (Mar 16, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Good luck! I took the exam 16 years out of college and passed, using the same "failure is not an option" goal as my motivator. You should do fine.


Good luck to all as well. I think I will take that phrase as an inspiration/fear-instiller now. 

For a while it has been "I don't want to have to do this again" whenever I got sick of studying.


----------



## Baconbit (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Everybody. I am an Environmental Engineer in the energy industry. 6.5 years out of school. Taking the Env Eng PE exam for the first time next month...I'm also currently 4 months pregnant, so I haven't been getting nearly as much studying done as I would like - been so tired. Basically, I'm taking a "do what I can" attitude for this one do the timing...


----------



## Dleg (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck! I've got nothing in the way of advice for taking the exam pregnant, though, since that is simply impossible for me. But I do know of at least one person here on EB who took the exam at a much later stage in her pregnancy, and passed. You can do it!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome, Bacon! Good luck in April...you can do it!


----------



## GTjoy (Mar 20, 2009)

Baconbit said:


> Hi Everybody. I am an Environmental Engineer in the energy industry. 6.5 years out of school. Taking the Env Eng PE exam for the first time next month...I'm also currently 4 months pregnant, so I haven't been getting nearly as much studying done as I would like - been so tired. Basically, I'm taking a "do what I can" attitude for this one do the timing...


Wow, that's a great attitude - most people would not be willing to study and take the exam in that situation. I would struggle with sitting still for an 8 hour exam anyway, and if I was 5 months pregnant, that would just be painful.

Hope the studying, exam, and the pregnancy all go smoothly, and congratulations!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## joeenv (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all,

New to the forum. Just wanted to say thanks for the advice. Just got April 2010 exam results: passed on the first time (Washignton State)

Thanks again1

joeenv


----------



## joeenv (Jun 2, 2010)

Obviously a spelling section wasn't including in the exam!

joeenv



joeenv said:


> Hi all,
> New to the forum. Just wanted to say thanks for the advice. Just got April 2010 exam results: passed on the first time (Washignton State)
> 
> Thanks again1
> ...


----------



## Dleg (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations joenv!


----------



## dwhydro (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello Env-PE group,

I am Dale and work at a state EPA (Ohio) doing water quality analysis. My work centers on TMDLs, models, and WQ standards. I completed a MS in env engr from Ohio State in Jun'09 (no BS in engr) in my mid-career. I completed BS/MS/PhD in physical geog from Penn State in the 80's - but always wanted to be an engineer!

Passed my FE in Apr'10 and plan to take the PE in Apr'11. Glad you have this forum - I appreciate the knowledge shared. I hope I can help the cause, too.

Dale White

Columbus OH


----------



## Dleg (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Dale, welcome to the enviro forum! Good luck with studying for the PE exam, and congrats on finally becoming a real engineer. LOL.

I do some of the same things you do, but in a much smaller place that allows me to do a lot more, but at the same time know it all in a lot less detail. I just recently finished writing our "state" 305b &amp; 303d integrated water quality assessment report, and am scheduled to run our WQ standards through the triennial review process later this year. Ugh. On top of a dozen other unrelated things.


----------



## frankingfang (Jan 26, 2011)

I am a master student working on groundwater modeling. I am preparing the FE exams now~


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 9, 2011)

It just dawned on me that I have never posted here.... oh wait, that's cause I started in Civil and my forestry background got pullled back into things when we moved. Well, I just found out that I got an engineer that will back my last nearly 3 years of experience.... which means that I can actually qualify for my my EIT... any way, I guess I am still a new enviro member just cause it's not traffic.... but.... I make engineers cringe


----------



## WaterPE (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi All, I am a PhD in Environmental Sciences and Engineering and a Bcahelors in Civil Engineering both from abroad. I have been working in the US since 2007 and I am finally thinking to get this awesome credentail. I looked at the material covered in the FE and PE exams and it does not seem very frightening but still I want to cover all my bases and would appreciate any recommendations for prep stuff.

I am planning to take my F.E in Environmental Engineering from GA in April and will hopefully take the PE in October (if I pass the FE in April of course arty-smiley-048: ). I am looking for any used Books/DVDs/Study Materials that you may have for both PE as well as FE exams in Environmental Engineering. Again I will also appreciate any recommendations.

Thank you and waiting to hear from you.


----------



## WaterPE (Mar 14, 2011)

I also wanted to know the difference between the NCEES *FE Environmental Sample Questions and Solutions Book* and their online practice exam. Do they have the same questions or they are different?

Thanks


----------



## ENVEguy (May 6, 2011)

Hello, new to the forum looking for advice on the Environmental PE. My undergrad was in computer engineering back in 2002, all but my thesis done for my masters in Environmental Engineering now and kind of looking forward to taking the PE in October (IL). As a computer engineer grad I never took the FE after graduation (mistake) and had to take it last October and thankfully passed it. Been in the environmental world for awhile now and hoping that the Environmental PE will go the same as my FE did.

Are the DVD's that are mentioned around the forums really worth it? They are a bigger expence and well if they help they would be well worth it but looking for other's opinions.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the board, as for the DVDs, I don't have any experience with them. I just shoved my nose in a book for 4 months and did it the old fashioned way.

Which series are you looking into? There are mixed reviews on some of the DVDs/review courses out there.


----------



## Dleg (May 8, 2011)

The DVD's were not available when I took the exam in 2006 (or maybe they had just become available). I also had no trouble passing just with books.


----------



## Massalia13 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and I've just started studying for the Environmental PE Exam October 2011 Session.

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 2, 2011)

Massalia13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and I've just started studying for the Environmental PE Exam October 2011 Session.
> 
> Good luck to you all!!


Welcome! Make sure to check out some of the 'stickied' threads for ideas on references and where to get started. Good luck!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 4, 2011)

Be sure to study based on the revised exam spec that came into play in April 2011.

Good luck and welcome aboard.

Grab a beer, don't cost nuthin...


----------



## depolarization (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

BS Interdisciplinary Studies: Biology, Geography, Philosophy (from UMBC)

MS Environmental Engineering &amp; Science (from Johns Hopkins)

6-7 years of environmental science experience. Started out in Land-development &amp; permitting for storm-water management, mostly as a GIS analyst/intern. Later got into the asbestos/lead/indoor-air quality business, with some sub-surface site-characterization &amp; construction inspection/management in there. Now I mainly do site characterization and remediation (aquifer air-sparge, soil-vapor extraction, in-situ bio-enhancement etc...).

Passed my FE in April 2011.

I work in Alexandria VA and live in MD. I hope to qualify to sit for the NCEES P&amp;P exam next year (I'm taking it easy). MD is pretty strict for us non-ABET undergraduate degree holders. I really hate the experience part of the application because of all of my jumping around companies in the enviro/health&amp;safety-business has made it complicated.

Fortunately, my experience makes a lot of the hazardous waste, Heath and Safety, and sampling questions that a lot of colleagues here have trouble with, intuitive for me. Although I love solving "fluids" problems, it never seems to apply to what I do. The calcs for remediation designs are so loosy goosy, you kinda size and round up to the closest available skiff mounted modules, like a S, M, L, &amp; XL. And maybe you tweak the PLC and valves to push and suck air into the ground at a psi of 3-9. Would love to get deeper into this, but would also like to get into water/wastewater treatment as well.

Look forward to contributing.


----------



## nsarkany (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey folks,

B.S. and M.S. in Civil/Environmental Engineering here. Was in an NSF fellowship PhD program, but decided it just wasn't for me. Currently looking for employment in environmental or water resources and beginning my preparation for the PE. Looking to be ready by this October. GL everyone!


----------



## CU07 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey! First off, thanks to everyone who posts their impressions of the exam, how they studied, and what references they bring. It's very much appreciated.

I just submitted my application to NY for the April 2012 exam. Fingers crossed it's accepted, because I know a lot of coworkers who were denied on their first try.

Good luck to everyone taking the exam on Friday. Oh, and if any of you pass and have reference materials you want to sell, let me know!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2011)

^If NY fails, try Vermont. I took the exam in Vermont in 2006 (lived there at the time), and a number of people there were from NY.


----------



## VT-Matt (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi everyone! B.S. in Civil Engineering w/ a military background in Environmental Science and Engineering. After a little over 4 years in the Army seperated and found a job in the EH&amp;S field. Just completed my CSP and finally got the motivation to apply for and be approved for the April PE. Hopefully will lead to an employement change.

Was wondering if anyone out there has used the University of Delaware distance learning course. thanks


----------



## okeng (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't take the University of Delaware distance learning course but I did watch their videos and accompanying lecture notes. I thought it was an excellent refresher and the showed many helpful tips and tricks I used during the PE exam. I have been out of school for 10 years and was worried about getting up to speed but the videos really helped cement some key concepts that I was fuzzy with. If you use them, be sure to complete all the assignments they provide. I also used the PPI materials and did every problem I could find. Ive read on this board that you should get 300-400 hours of study in before the exam if you want to feel comfortable. After taking the exam the first time this October, I think that is about right!


----------



## VT-Matt (Nov 29, 2011)

I appreciate the advice. Just received the course notes yesterday w/ all the DVDs. The course looks very thorough.


----------



## GatorDawg (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi everybody. I'm a B.S. Biological Engineering/Environmental Emphasis. I graduated from in Dec 04. I recently just passed my FE Exam ( Oct 2011). I worked for three years in the HAZ waste field before joining the State Environmental agency where I currently write Env Permits ( NPDES, Title V., Synthetic Minors, Pretreatments, and Stormwaters). I will be sitting for my PE in October 2012. Anybody have any pointers for me.


----------



## okeng (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a similar background and passed the FE and PE the first time back to back. Check the pinned advice thread for some great tips. I selected the books I wanted to take to the exam by comparing the comments and finding the most frequently recommended books to cover the range of sections on the exam. Then I read the EERM cover to cover, watched the University of Vermont and NC videos and worked hundreds of problems. As I worked problems and found I needed an additional reference to clarify, I purchased it. The PPI and NCEES material worked great but there still may be more material on the exam. Use the NCEES recommendations as a guide for information you should be familiar with. Study religiously and you will make it. Engineer Boards is a fantastic resource for information and questions as you progress.

I like the UV and NC videos and course notes so much, I am going to sell the videos but I will make a copy of the course notes for future reference as I found them very useful. Though expensive new, I was able to purchase them both used for a slightly reduce cost and I'm glad because they compliment each other well. Passing the first time is worth a little extra cost for me...

Best of Luck!


----------



## DavidPE (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi from Northern NY.

I've been putting off writing my application for a long time, but this week I finally forced myself to sit down and get it done. In fact, I literally just finished stuffing it into envelopes and it will go in the mail tomorrow. What a relief!

Anyway, I've poked around here a tiny bit, and I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the great info. I'm not sure If I'll take the exam in October or next April, but I'm going to start reading more and getting my references ready.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck! Completing the application, and the psychological commitment that represents, is probably the biggest step in the process.


----------



## Env_eng_grrl (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking to take the PE exam this October. My goal is to pass the first time.

I have a B.S. in Environmental Engineer (MTU) and am working on a M.S. (WSU). I have been out of school for 4 years. I work as a consultant and luckily, get to work on a wide range of environmental projects including remediation of contaminated soil and groundwater, hazardous waste management and RCRA inspections, geotechnical drilling and design, building assessments for asbestos, lead, mold, and PCBs, construction contractor health and safety oversight, computer programming and data management, and a little air emissions permitting and tracking.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## beachbrew (Dec 26, 2012)

Greetings to All!

Shooting for taking the Environmental PE in the Fall of 2013. Currently overseas with DOD and look to test in Korea. Will probably register with Oregon as others here have done the same and it has worked out as a Special Accomodations testing site. Not sure what other States I could also register with instead of OR if another State is "better" to get a PE within. No set Home State so no preference. Been out of school for more than 20 years (BS ME and ME EnvE), passed the EIT way back then. Have not taken the PE yet, many reason why not....need to check that block now though. Been searching the EB and it loks to be very informative. Scratching my head if I should go through an online course or not; like the ability to have help focus since its been so long from school. Been working the Env field for almost 20 years in many areas so have a good foundation. Any guidance is much appreciated. Good luck to everyone and Happy New Year, Hopefulyl this wil be Year of the PE!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome! You should do fine. I also have a BS ME and I took the PE Env. exam about 16 years out of college, but I didn't have a masters degree so you should be able to do quite well. I was able to study and pass on my own just using the reference manuals and practice problems to guide my study, along with the appropriate text books. But hey, anything that helps - if test prep courses on DVD or on-line had been available at the time I took the exam, I probably would have gone for it.

Good luck!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2012)

Also, if taking the exam in Korea doesn't work out for you, you could consider Guam. I took the exam there (proxied for another state), and I met two DoD engineers from Korea who were also there to take the exam, proxied for Oregon, I think. I had not heard that you could take the exam in Korea - that might be a new thing.


----------



## KYEnvEng (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, new member here. Just introducing myself... I've been out of school for around 10 years now (degree in Civil Engineering, with lots of extra Environmental Engineering courses). I passed the FE exam right after college. Since then, I've worked as a consulting environmental engineer (mostly in air), as well as (more recently) at a small-ish construction/contracting company handling construction management and basically any environmental issues we encounter.

I recently decided to take the Fall 2013 Environmental PE exam. In reviewing some materials (Lindenberg's reference manual and sample questions; NCEES sample questions book), I'm a little nervous about the exam - mostly due to the wide variety of material covered. I have a lot to brush up on over the next few months! I signed up to take the School of PE online prep class which starts in September. I'm currently looking into what I can/should do to prepare prior to the School of PE prep class.


----------



## chiko (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome KYEnVeng


----------



## Dleg (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome and good luck! You should have an excellent background with your education and experience. You probably don't need a prep course, but it can't hurt. Good luck!


----------



## ex nihilo (Jul 30, 2013)

Greetings everyone! Awesome site you have!

My environmental PE exam application was just approved by the state board so now it's crunch time! I have a chemical engineering degree but have spent the past 8 years doing mainly mechanical design and systems integration for OEMs specializing in manufacturing water treatment equipment.

I appreciate any advice that you all have to offer to help me pass this beast on the first try and hope to assist other future engineers in the same endeavor.

Best regards,

EX


----------



## Dleg (Jul 30, 2013)

Read the pinned topics for advice from successful exam-takers of the past ~7 years. You can do it! I did it on the first try, and my original degree was in Mechanical Engineering. You are a little closer with your Chemical Engineering degree. You don't have all that much time, so get started right away.

I did it by working through the combination of PPI Env. Eng. Reference manual and the associated practice problems book. Skip all the math and thermo stuff and get right into the meat of the exam. To make the most of your time, set a schedule. I would recommend splitting the topics into water, air, solid and haz waste, and radiation/health and safety stuff. Of those, the water topics will likely take the most time to work through - you've got to work through hydraulics, drinking water treatment, aqueous chemistry, wastewater treatment, groundwater, and water resources. Maybe give yourself 4 weeks there. The other topics can go faster. Air is pretty fast and well covered by the PPI resources - I think I only spent a week on it (with prior work experience, though). Solid and Haz. waste require other resources, but can be worked through in a couple of weeks. The oddball stuff like radiation, noise, occupational safety &amp; health, can be worked through fairly quickly as well, with the PPI stuff and a few of the recommended references (NIOSH chem. guide, emergency response guidebook, etc.).

Also get the NCEES practice exam and work through the relevant sections as you go, to make sure you have a good feel for what will be required on the actual exam. The practice exams offered by PPI are not bad, either, and the "101 questions" book was also valuable for me. Be sure to schedule a timed practice exam out of one of those toward the end of your study effort - it really helps.

It's a lot of material to cover in the amount of time you have, but it can be done as long as you are well organized and use your time wisely.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 30, 2013)

@ EX--all of what Dleg said, plus don't forget to come to this forum and post specific questions if you get stumped. There is a very diverse group of folks who regularly check in, and at least one of them will most likely be able to help you solve tricky questions!


----------



## ex nihilo (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Dleg! I've spent the past month reading through the Lindeberg text with the NCEES exam specification as a guide. My focus for the next 2-3 months is going to be doing problems and organizing my references. The last couple weeks will be spent simulating the actual test with practice exams.

Thanks to this forum the references I've compiled:

ENVRM by Lindeberg

Solved Problems by Schneiter

NCEES PE Environmental sample questions and solutions

RCRA/CERCLA Orientation manuals

Air Pollution Control by Cooper/Alley

NIOSH Pocket Guide

Hazardous Waste Management by Lagrega

WW Engineering by Metcalf

Chemistry for Environmental Engineering by Sawyer

Environmental Law Handbook

Environmental Engineering Dictionary by Lee

Basic Environmental Technology by Nathanson

Environmental Engineering by Salvato

Applied Hydrogeology by Fetter

Water and Wastewater Calculations Manual by Lin


----------



## Dleg (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like you've got it covered!

Good luck! Keep us informed how you do, and of course, ask any questions along the way. It's been several years now since I passed the exam, but I'm currently re-living it all through a masters program, so maybe I can actually be helpful in here again!


----------



## suryan (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm barely getting started and I'm quite overwhelmed looking at the air topics!! I have a Masters in Environmental Engg but my courses were all focused on Water/Wastewater and my work experience in remediation. Never really taken courses in air. What should by main focus be in air? Are psychrometry problems, cooling tower problems etc important?? What should I start with? I would greatly appreciate any pointers/advice.

ALso, do the school of P.E review courses cover the air topics in depth?


----------



## CU07 (Aug 9, 2013)

Air has two sets of topics, the basic principles and controls. You should spend some time reading about regulations, emissions sources, atmospheric science, that sort of thing. There are 30 air questions. These topics are maybe a third of them and many are likely to be qualitative, so if you have a general understanding of those topics and know where to find them in your references, that will really help. Look into Gaussian plumes too - I didn't actually have any questions on them but I heard they're common.

Controls were very difficult for me. I don't get into air at work at all (I do remediation, stormwater, haz waste, site assessments) so I relied on a local review class and the EnvERM and they were insufficient. I passed the exam so I didn't get to see my diagnostic, but I know this was my worst section. The way the EnvERM covers control devices isn't great. I had a device question that didn't work with the provided equation in the EnvERM but luckily it had come up in my review class so I had the correct equation to use. I don't recall seeing anyone with a good recommendation for a reference on controls...it's a tough topic if you don't work in that area. I'd just review whatever materials you can find.

I did have a psychrometry problem but it wasn't a big focus my studying or on the exam. I guessed on that problem.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2013)

This book: lntroduction to Environmental Engineering by Davis and Cornwell has a good chapter on air, plus the sample exam problems.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2013)

_Air Quality_ by Godish and _Handbook of Air Pollution Control Engineering _by Mycock (yeah, seriously) et al. were the ones I used.

The control problems are simple, and I'm not an air guy. You just plug in the variables into the highly empirical equations listed in the EnvRM and you are mostly set.

As for the principles, expect one of those awful downstream dispersion from a stack with that unwieldy equation and charts.


----------



## suryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks folks! Just got done with the "AIR controls" chapter in EERM and you're right.. EERM's coverage is way too broad.. Cooper and Alley goes into more depth.. I'm also working out some of the sample problems from Copoer and Alley.. we'll see how it goes! THanks once again for all the advice/suggestions!


----------



## sandy_test (Jan 7, 2014)

I am taking Env PE exam in April. Wanted to buy LaGrega and Environmental Law handbook...

Please let me know if anyone have the books and wanted to sell it.

Thanks


----------



## jmr (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey, hi!

I'm planning on taking the PE in April...for the third time =/ But! First for Environmental. I took the Civil and Enviro with Water Resources emphasis the last two exam times and decided since 3 of my coworkers passed the Enviro exam on the first try maybe I should, too...and that closed conduit flow and Transportation were kicking my butt no matter how much I studied that!

Hopefully studying open channel flow, wastewater treatment, water treatment, etc. for the last year practically will help! That, and knowing what doesn't work for my study habits with a husband who's work travel has been ramped up, and two small children (though they get more independent by each exam date!).

Anyway, enough rambling/ranting =) Hopefully I'll find a lot of help here! I've got the EERM from my coworker who passed in October, but nothing else, so on to new referencs and looking through the posts/threads here to see what references are very benefical (I've already ordered the NIOSH pocket guide thanks to this forum, and have the ERG on hand, so woo!).

Oh! I guess maybe a bit of background...double majored in Agriculture and Civil Engineering (BSs), and work for the state in wastewater, storm water, and air quality...permitting and inspecting. Though I'm not very confident in air quality stuff..however, I guess taking the Environmental exam should have been obvious, but I got all the Civil PE exam study material from a friend...who's emphasis in school was transportation and only worked in structures since graduation...she passed first time with the transportation exam and figured it would be easier to "remember/study" stuff I learned in college rather than learn new things like hazardous waste and air quality for the most part...obviously that hasn't worked yet so fingers crossed I'll study well enough to pass the Environmental Exam...

...I'm a bit nervous to "jump ship" and start studying something "new", but I figure what's the worst that can happen...I fail? Again? 

Thanks anyone for reading this far...I get kind of long winded at times! I hope to find a lot of help on study materials, since I maybe have some relevant wastewater books at most. So far, I wish I would have looked for a site like this a year ago since I've found lots of helpful info already!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2014)

Good luck!

My advice is to really commit yourself. Purchasing your own EERM and textbooks is a potential start - there's something about investing in the effort with your hard-earned money, that makes you feel more committed. Plus, the references come in handy for your real job, years and decades down the road. Trust me, I was a regulator too, and in that job, especially, you have the opportunity to branch out and get real experience in all of the fields of enviro engineering.


----------



## Janizzle (May 27, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking for quite awhile but finally joined! This is my first time applying to take the Environmental PE. I'm located in PA, and I've had my EIT since 2008. I studied Chem E in undegrad and have a Master's in Water Resources and Environmental Engineering. I don't know anyone who is pursuing Environmental so this site has been a godsend for me! I'm looking to get all my materials compiled (so much to purchase!) and finishing up my Amplified Record so I can have everything turned in early to the State Board!

I'll probably be asking LOTS of questions in the months ahead. Thanks in advance for your help and support!


----------



## envirotex (May 27, 2014)

Good luck, Janizzle! Shout out any time!


----------



## Indigo (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi I am an environmental engineer from Atlanta, being in this field since 2005.

I am also a Canadian PE with CHMM, PMP, and LEED, I think US PE should be my last goal.

Nice to see you all here!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 24, 2015)

Welcome, Indigo!

This subforum is a great resource for the environmental exam...

Good luck in your studies!


----------



## CycleBrew (Mar 10, 2016)

eek, a month a way from the April exam. Taking the school of PE class, and am liking it so far. Hard to have enough time for problem solving!

I have been gathering data from these boards; thank you all so much for the info!

I am looking for anyone interested in trading digital flash cards (I have quizlet and deluxe flashcards apps). I made flash cards out of the ERM appendix titles, to get a better feel of locations of appendices.

Cheers


----------



## Looloo (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, I am a new Environmental member here... I recently passes my EIT but have graduated with M.S. from Civil Water Resources in 2012. Meaning, I am here looking to start studying for PE environmental/Water Resources! Any ideas where to start? I was going to get the http://ppi2pass.com/environmental-pe-package-envp6.html package and start with *ENVRM.  What do you guys think? *   
**For FE, I took Environmental Discipline and studied from FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the Fundamentals of Engineering Exam and  Environmental Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 10, 2016)

I think that's a good start, and then review all of the advice threads in this forum.  You'll find good suggestions of how to study and what additional references to consider obtaining or bringing with you.

Welcome!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome @Looloo. I agree with Dleg, that's a good place to start. Feel free to ask questions if you need help.


----------



## Looloo (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi again! Thank you for the quick response I wasn't sure this forum was really this active! awesome! let me elaborate then. I have a BS in water resources engineering from abroad and an MS in Civil engineering water resources as mentioned above. I am not at all strong in environmental science and chemistry, compared to physical aspects of the water science. I found a new book today: http://ppi2pass.com/water-resources-and-environmental-depth-reference-manual-for-the-civil-pe-exam-cewe.html and I was wondering if any of you knew how it compares with http://ppi2pass.com/environmental-engineering-reference-manual-3rd-edition.html ( It doesnt specify anywhere on the website what is included in the second book but it seems to have better reviews!) 

Also I started reading the advice others had given on this forum. And http://ppi2pass.com/civil-engineering-reference-manual-for-the-pe-exam-cerm15p.html has been advised several times. Of course I wont be able to find an international edition of this book but for reference/text books I was wondering what you think about international editions of those? I researched and apparently they are legal.

Thank you so much and I am really glad to be here!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 11, 2016)

@Looloo, the Water Resources and Environmental Depth reference manual would help prepare you for the Civil-Water Resources exam. The Environmental Engineering reference manual would prepare you for the Environmental exam. They are two different PE exam.

With your education, have you considered the Civil-WRE exam? (http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Civ-WRE-April-2015_Combined.pdf)

Here is a list of PE exams offered by NCEES: http://ncees.org/engineering/pe/


----------



## Looloo (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh ... That makes sense now! I actually had seen that on ncees but hadn't made the connection between the study materials... so Yes I am planning to take the Civil-WRE exam! and as you suggested will get  Water Resources and Environmental Depth reference manual for the depth section and Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM15P), 15th Edition for the breadth section. For now. Is that a good start?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 11, 2016)

I would also get the CERM (http://ppi2pass.com/civil-engineering-reference-manual-for-the-pe-exam-cerm15p.html), PPI's practice exam (http://ppi2pass.com/water-resources-and-environmental-depth-practice-exams-for-the-civil-pe-exam-cewepx.html), and NCEES' practice exam (http://ppi2pass.com/ncees-pe-civil-water-resources-and-environmental-sample-questions-solutions-ncpecw2.html).

If you can offered it, you might want to take a review class too.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 11, 2016)

Also, check out the forum here specifically for the Civil - Water Resources Exam.  It's under Civil Engineering, I think.

The Environmental Exam is pretty heavy on chemistry/hazardous materials/air/ and general environmental science type stuff, so the civil - water resources exam sounds like your best match.


----------



## Looloo (Oct 11, 2016)

I see thank you so much! I will read and come back! Yes I am very weak on " hemistry/hazardous materials/air/ and general environmental science type stuff", Im stronger on hydraulics and hydrology, some water and wastewater treatment and then basic environmental science that relates to water and wastewater treatment...  

Thank you so much for all your help I was very confused!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 11, 2016)

Dleg said:


> check out the forum here specifically for the Civil - Water Resources Exam


@Looloo

See: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/forum/35-water-resources-environmental/


----------



## Looloo (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you!  :thankyou:


----------



## NC_PE_Env (Apr 1, 2017)

I am in North Carolina and planning to take PE Environmental exam in Fall 2017.  So far bought EERM to study and using the tips from this forum to buy more books. I am also planning to take NCSU's prep. course.  Is there anyone here taking the exam in fall this year?


----------



## DCEnvEngPE (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone take Oct 2017 Environmental Exam?  I took it here in DC.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Dec 4, 2017)

DCEnvEngPE said:


> Anyone take Oct 2017 Environmental Exam?  I took it here in DC.


Yep. Took it in IL


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2017)

DCEnvEngPE said:


> Anyone take Oct 2017 Environmental Exam?  I took it here in DC.


Yep. Took it in Tx.  Unfortunately did not pass for the 2nd time.  What is your discipline?  I'm remediation so I've really been struggling with the other topics on the exam.


----------



## JesColorado (Dec 5, 2017)

DCEnvEngPE said:


> Anyone take Oct 2017 Environmental Exam?  I took it here in DC.


Took it in CO - First time taker. Still waiting on results. Not holding my breath on passing... I work in water/wastewater permitting so air, waste, remed. killed me...


----------



## In/PE/Out (Dec 5, 2017)

txjennah said:


> Yep. Took it in Tx.  Unfortunately did not pass for the 2nd time.  What is your discipline?  I'm remediation so I've really been struggling with the other topics on the exam.


I saw your other posts about that, @txjennah . I’m sorry to hear that! I hope you’re keeping your head up, though



JesColorado said:


> Took it in CO - First time taker. Still waiting on results. Not holding my breath on passing... I work in water/wastewater permitting so air, waste, remed. killed me...


I’m the opposite. I work in air permitting so the air topics were the easier part of the exam  for me.  Some of my job duties also require me to be familiar with solid/hazardous waste and remediation, so that also was “easier” for me. 

Water topics, on the other hand, not so much...


----------



## DCEnvEngPE (Dec 5, 2017)

txjennah said:


> Yep. Took it in Tx.  Unfortunately did not pass for the 2nd time.  What is your discipline?  I'm remediation so I've really been struggling with the other topics on the exam.


I work in water/wastewater.   The other areas were what I had to study to pass this test.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 5, 2017)

DCEnvEngPE said:


> I work in water/wastewater.   The other areas were what I had to study to pass this test.






In/PE/Out said:


> I saw your other posts about that, @txjennah . I’m sorry to hear that! I hope you’re keeping your head up, though
> 
> I’m the opposite. I work in air permitting so the air topics were the easier part of the exam  for me.  Some of my job duties also require me to be familiar with solid/hazardous waste and remediation, so that also was “easier” for me.
> 
> Water topics, on the other hand, not so much...


Thanks guys, I appreciate it!  Are there review courses you recommend that are particularly strong in these topics? I took SOPE and while that helped, I think I need to switch it up. I was considering taking the EET Water Resources/Env. course and maybe Testmasters.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 6, 2017)

txjennah said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it!  Are there review courses you recommend that are particularly strong in these topics? I took SOPE and while that helped, I think I need to switch it up. I was considering taking the EET Water Resources/Env. course and maybe Testmasters.


I definitely recommend EET's WRE review!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 6, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I definitely recommend EET's WRE review!


Thanks, I'll give that a shot then.  I thought I had improved my understanding of WRE going into the exam this time around, but apparently not, according to the diagnostic  &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt;


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 6, 2017)

txjennah said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a shot then.  I thought I had improved my understanding of WRE going into the exam this time around, but apparently not, according to the diagnostic  &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt;


Feel free to post questions on this site too. Lots of smart(ish) people who can help explain things to you.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 28, 2017)

Welcome @kmill23. Good luck with your studying.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2017)

Welcome!  Good luck with the studying.  There's lots of good advice in here. Many of us have passed with self-study only, and we have posted our strategies and schedules in the advice thread pinned at the top.


----------



## WaterPE (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi All, I am new to this forum. I am planning to take the PE Environmental Exam in NC. I am considering taking the  PE Review Course by NCSU @ https://www.ies.ncsu.edu/courses/pe-exam-review/.  Any thoughts on it? Also what books do you all recommend to buy as reference material?

I see NCEES is planning to change the Environment PE to online and they have a manual online. For anyone who has taken the exam before, do you think the manual is enough as a reference for the exam?


----------



## envirotex (Jan 12, 2018)

WaterPE said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum. I am planning to take the PE Environmental Exam in NC. I am considering taking the  PE Review Course by NCSU @ https://www.ies.ncsu.edu/courses/pe-exam-review/.  Any thoughts on it? Also what books do you all recommend to buy as reference material?
> 
> I see NCEES is planning to change the Environment PE to online and they have a manual online. For anyone who has taken the exam before, do you think the manual is enough as a reference for the exam?


Welcome @WaterPE !  I highly recommend that you check out the "Consolidated Advice" pinned under this topic (the link is below)



...It will give you a lot of insight into the materials and prep that you need for the exam.  Best of luck!


----------



## WaterPE (Jan 13, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Welcome @WaterPE !  I highly recommend that you check out the "Consolidated Advice" pinned under this topic (the link is below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...It will give you a lot of insight into the materials and prep that you need for the exam.  Best of luck!


Thank you  @envirotex


----------



## samiam9005 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello,

I've been around the forum since 2013 (When I took the FE exam) and just took the April 2018 PE exam (Environmental). Thought I'd say my greetings as this thread/forum has helped me gain an insight to what PE exam is like and how much studying I would need. 

I'm bio-environmental science major by trade but pursuing PE license to further my career.   I do have a master's degree in Civil Engineering (Highway Design) which helped tremendously when I had to argue employers why I should be hired as an "engineer". 

Took the exam this past weekend to test out the water (didn't really do any studying other than the night before checking out the practice exams) but you know what? I feel semi-confident that I've passed if the cut line is 60 questions out of 80. The exam itself was easy enough that I was able to utilize the reference manual to "learn as I go". I doubt I would've had enough time if it was 100 question instead of 80 but 4 hours per 40 question felt pretty adequate. 

Currently working at an environmental consulting firm doing air and hope to apply for my PE license in a month or so


----------



## Dleg (Apr 16, 2018)

Good luck, samiam9005. Interesting that you felt the new exam was pretty easy.  It will be good to hear from other folks, as well.


----------



## samiam9005 (Apr 16, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Good luck, samiam9005. Interesting that you felt the new exam was pretty easy.  It will be good to hear from other folks, as well.


Thanks! 

I think difficulty really would depend on who you ask. 

A girl who sat in front of me also took the environmental exam and she thought it was tough. But then she had 0 years of experience and had just earned her PhD in environmental engineering. 

I personally found it easy enough to look up the reference manual, learn the concept, look for a similar practice question with same topic and just solve the question from there. I mean there are only so many ways to word a + b = c. Just be able to find how to solve the question whichever variable you're given. Oh and Unit conversion was the trickiest part since if you weren't careful, you'd not get the exact value among answer choice and you'll start questioning your calculation.

I'm not saying I was able to solve every single question but I think I should've gotten over 60 (out of 80) correct. 

Maybe it was an easy exam... who knows.. I've only taken one exam so far (and hopefully the last) but the questions were similar to those from the practice exam.


----------



## vee043324 (Apr 17, 2018)

samiam9005 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been around the forum since 2013 (When I took the FE exam) and just took the April 2018 PE exam (Environmental). Thought I'd say my greetings as this thread/forum has helped me gain an insight to what PE exam is like and how much studying I would need.
> 
> ...


I just retook the exam after failing it October. 100 questions vs 80 questions was LIFE CHANGING. I felt so much less stressed during the whole exam (probably because I was better prepared this time too). Like you mention in a later thread, unit conversations were a real pain in the ass.. I feel like more so than last exam. 

What were your thoughts on the air section?


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello!  

Long time lurker of the forums, but first time posting.  I've taken (and failed) the PE twice for Civil/construction-depth, and I finally figured I should attempt the PE in the field I am actually working in.  I'm hoping a combo of SoPE and starting early, I'm hitting everything hard starting this week/post-vacation, will put me in good shape to pass this time (!!!).

I'm sure I'll be lurking a bit more in here and responding to some posts if they're interesting!


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 5, 2018)

So did Samiam ever pass after only one night of studying?  I know there's a decent amount of cross-discipline test taking but still it's pretty fascinating that a bio-science major with a master's in Civil Engineering is taking the Environmental PE exam...and someone who just got their Ph.D in Env. Eng. thought the test was difficult?  They've been studying this stuff for 8 years.  Weird.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 5, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> So did Samiam ever pass after only one night of studying?  I know there's a decent amount of cross-discipline test taking but still it's pretty fascinating that a bio-science major with a master's in Civil Engineering is taking the Environmental PE exam...and someone who just got their Ph.D in Env. Eng. thought the test was difficult?  They've been studying this stuff for 8 years.  Weird.


I would guess not. Otherwise he would have been back to brag. But i could be wrong.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 5, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> I would guess not. Otherwise he would have been back to brag. But i could be wrong.


Lol. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 5, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> So did Samiam ever pass after only one night of studying?  I know there's a decent amount of cross-discipline test taking but still it's pretty fascinating that a bio-science major with a master's in Civil Engineering is taking the Environmental PE exam...and someone who just got their Ph.D in Env. Eng. thought the test was difficult?  They've been studying this stuff for 8 years.  Weird.


An Env. Eng PhD though the exam was tough?  That makes me feel a little better lol.  Did they end up passing?


----------



## Lariliss (Nov 10, 2021)

Passing the exam might be not necessary for everybody 'right here right now', but the study for it worth for everyone to go through.


----------

